# information wanted on drylining work



## geraint (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all , i hope somebody can help me.
I've been a dry liner/ ceiling fixer for 14 years now and would like to know if anyone has any information on employers or contact in this field. My partner and i are keen to get moving but are being held up with the lack of information being recieved on work.


----------

